

Buy $1000 of Bitcoin a Day in 31 States with Your Debit or Credit Card - trucoin
https://www.trucoin.com/press/trucoin-increases-daily-purchasing-power-to-an-unprecedented-one-thousand-dollars-a-day-and-adds-six-more-states-including-california

======
TimSchumann
I think part of the stigma of bitcoin is all of the hoops you have to jump
through to interface with it from the traditional capital side of things.

It's the exact opposite of the experience you have when using it in person or
to purchase goods online.

Whoever solves the 'coinbase shuffle' for the first time users is doing a huge
service to them and to bitcoin as a whole.

------
guiambros
Is paying with credit card the only difference vs. Coinbase?

Also, not available in NY yet. Of course they only tell you _after_ you finish
signing up (that is, unless you're the type of person that reads the small
print in the footer).

It didn't accept my mobile number either (Google Voice-based). Had to enter my
AT&T number.

------
dorfsmay
How do you differentiate yourself, say compare to Coinbase or the other
bitcoin merchants?

~~~
cbrunner
Nobody else allows people to sign up and instantly purchase $1000 of bitcoin
in less than two minutes.

~~~
maxerickson
The terms of service don't actually link the delivery terms they mean to
incorporate by reference, and they incorporate themselves by reference.

The whole section there needs some fixing.

More of an opinion, but to me, _Trucoin will effort to deliver your currency
within minutes, but in the event of an unforeseen problem, please allow up to
24 hours._ is a long winded way of saying that you allow yourselves up to 24
hours.

~~~
cbrunner
It has never actually taken longer than a few seconds for us to deliver
bitcoin, despite the wording we use there.

~~~
maxerickson
Yeah, I understand. You still give yourselves 24 hours. I guess I think it's a
weird spot to promote your performance, especially if you aren't willing to
stand by it (that's the message please allow 24 hours sends to me).

------
omarchowdhury
How are you protecting against fraud and which Visa/Mastercard bank actually
underwrote your merchant account?

~~~
cbrunner
We built our fraud mitigation system from the ground up. It's rather
complicated, but it boils down to properly matching the user on our site
against the information available about the real cardholder. It's not a single
acquiring bank to underwrote our merchant account -- we work with several.

------
rdegges
Congrats @cbrunner & team for the launch! Looks really cool. Going to give it
a test run =)

~~~
cbrunner
Thanks, Randall!

